

An Embeddable PHP Interpreter - xtremejames183
http://ph7.symisc.net/intro2.html

======
k3n
Genius or madness? I can't tell.

The lack of a formal spec for the PHP language makes me think it's more the
latter, though.

~~~
boksiora
Certainly genius

------
boksiora
Great great stuff.

One thing that i would love to see is the ability to run the embeded php web
server with something like

ph7 scripts/hello_world.php -h localhost:80

